# Poulenc as you have never heard him before:



## Ilarion (May 22, 2015)

So dreamy and Debussy-esque:


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Personally, I think the piece is more convincing on the piano. Just my opinion, though.


----------

